# Help!  /var/run/clamav/clmilter.sock unsafe - SOLVED

## Moriah

Recently upgraded(?) my server, and now I am getting:

```

Jul  9 09:47:12 eli sm-mta[12054]: n69DlCfx012054: Milter (clamav): local socket name /var/run/clamav/clmilter.sock unsafe

Jul  9 09:47:12 eli sm-mta[12054]: n69DlCfx012054: Milter (clamav): to error state

```

from the clam.    :Sad: 

Looking at the directory:

```

eli ~ # ls -la /var/run/clamav/

total 14

drwxr-xr-x 2 clamav clamav  272 Jul  9 09:40 .

drwxr-xr-x 9 root   root   1592 Jul  9 09:40 ..

-rw-r--r-- 1 root   root      0 Jul  8 22:41 .keep_app-antivirus_clamav-0

-rw-rw---- 1 clamav clamav    5 Jul  9 09:40 clamav-milter.pid

srwxr-xr-x 1 clamav clamav    0 Jul  9 09:40 clamav-milter.sock

-rw-rw---- 1 clamav clamav    5 Jul  9 09:40 clamd.pid

srwxrwxrwx 1 clamav clamav    0 Jul  9 09:40 clamd.sock

-rw-rw---- 1 clamav clamav    5 Jul  9 09:40 freshclam.pid

eli ~ # 

```

So what did they do?  Change the name from clamav-milter.sock to clmilter.sock?  Or are both files needed?

This has stopped the flow of mail into my network.  Can somebody please advise me how to fix this?    :Question: 

Thanks!    :Very Happy: 

----------

## Moriah

The old sendmail.mc specified clmilter.sock but the new clam uses clamav-milter.sock, so I had to edit sendmail.mc and rebuild sendmail.cf and then restart clam and sendmail.

Now it works again.    :Very Happy: 

Why do they do things like that -- changing filenames?    :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

